# How to: Install Windows Over Network



## RussianGrimmReaper

That's interesting, I'm going to try that


----------



## HatesFury

Nice walkthrough, but i want to know how to do this on a home router, without disabling DHCP.... Think you could hook it up???


----------



## smm298

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HatesFury* 
Nice walkthrough, but i want to know how to do this on a home router, without disabling DHCP.... Think you could hook it up???









Added to the guide. To do this with your router acting as a DHCP server forward ports 67, 68, 69 all UDP to your computer running the tftp server and it SHOULD work. 67-69 are the requests to use a network boot, so they should go straight to your computer instead of the router.


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smm298* 
Added to the guide. To do this with your router acting as a DHCP server forward ports 67, 68, 69 all UDP to your computer running the tftp server and it SHOULD work. 67-69 are the requests to use a network boot, so they should go straight to your computer instead of the router.

Very nice, very repworthy









This should be very helpful since i have this nasty habbit of not labeling blank CD's, and loosing my XP disc's XD.


----------



## nolo

Hi,
I found your post really useful 'couse I am in trouble with a laptop without floppy and CD-ROM.
I need to install win XP on it but I never do that before.
I tried your solution and it is running fine.

So my problem with that is I have to install WIN XP and I didn't understand the last part of your post wher you say:

_" his is specifically for installing vista, but can be easily changed for XP, all you need to know is the name of the exe that the cd boots off of, and instead of typing setup, you type what you found. (It might be setup still, I don't have a xp cd handy)"_

please can you give me some suggestions how to specifically deploying win xp over net

thanks
nolo

PS: To give you more info:

net use g: \\\\<SERVERNAME>\\share /user:<SERVERNAME>\\administrator password
command completed successfully...

cd g:
cd: i386
winnt.exe

Answer:
the system cannot find the file G:\\i386\\winnt.exe


----------



## EvLwMn

Does anybody know what the screenshot in #6 in the original post looked like? I don't know about anyone else but I don't see that graphic - all I see is an "X".

I'd like to try this but need to know how the DHCP tab is set up.

Please help if you can!


----------



## killabytes

That's what happens when people don't attach photos.


----------



## EvLwMn

Well, it looks like there was a screen shot there at some point but the link is broken. I don't know - I can tell you that in IE I see a red "X" where the screen shot used to be. In Firefox I don't see a thing there though.

Hopefully he can come back and fix the link. I'd really like to try this but I don't want to attempt it - even in my test lab - until I have the full set of instructions.


----------



## killabytes

His last post was a year ago. Probably not going to happen.


----------



## EvLwMn

You have a very good point.

But it was worth a try.


----------



## zzTroyzz

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to document some notes from my experience doing this on an x64 machine I built.

First, when I downloaded the tfpboot package, it has been updated with an option to *Ping Address before assignation*. I had to *uncheck* this box or my PC would never receive an IP address and the PXE Boot would timeout.

The version of Windows PE included is a 32bit image. I needed to be able to run the 64bit image of Windows so I first needed to *download* the The Windows® Automated Installation Kit (AIK) for Windows® 7

Once this was downloaded I build my custom Windows PE image following the instructions from here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd744533(WS.10).aspx
Because I needed I 64 bit image, I had to use the amd64 architecture (doesn't matter if you have an intel chip).

If you are lucky all you need to do is create the image (you can skip the steps about mounting and adding packages).
Just take the new *winpe.wim* and overwrite the one from tfpboot.

In my case, I was unable to then mount the network share because the drivers for my NIC weren't included and I had to add those to the Windows PE image. If you run ipconfig in the Windows PE boot and don't see any network adapters I'd assume this is your problem too.

To do this, find your network card drivers.
*Mount* the Windows PE image (see the previous Microsoft Technet link)
After the image is mounted refer to this article to import the drivers using the dism utility:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd744355(WS.10).aspx
There were 6 different inf files included in my driver package, rather than figure out which one I needed I just used the */recurse* switch to add all drivers in the specified directory.
*Unmount* the image (again refer to the first technet article)
*Copy* the new image over the one found in the tfpboot package.

I hope this is helpful to someone!


----------



## pradeeprox

i went till the usename password step..but after it says command completed successfully

when i type y: ..it says access is denied

plz help


----------



## brandontaz2k2

lol @ megaupload. thats unfortunate.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

I remember when I tried this... Gave up after 5 minutes and just used WDS


----------



## ppat

now you don't have to give up, just give Serva a try.

http://www.vercot.com/~serva/howto/WindowsPXE1.html


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppat*
> 
> now you don't have to give up, just give Serva a try.
> http://www.vercot.com/~serva/howto/WindowsPXE1.html


If you don't get free Windows Server licences, I think applications like these are fantastic.

But I get Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard & Enterprise for free.


----------



## ppat

even if you get free Windows Server licences:
how long does it take setting up a Net Install Server???

Serva does it in 5 minutes with a cero-configuration approach that is fantastic...


----------



## ppat

read here for a simpler method
http://www.vercot.com/~serva/howto/WindowsPXE1.html


----------



## Dog Patch 06

Hi,

Check this Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JhMA9a2Z20&feature=related


----------

